
Show HN: A Twitter bot that tweets posts that make it to the number 1 spot. - guyht
https://twitter.com/#!/TopOnHN
======
guyht
I know there are multiple HN twitter bots around already, but I have yet to
find one that does not swarm my twitter inbox. This bot will only tweet links
that make it to number 1 (approx 4-5 tweets per day).

